# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سختی ها باعث میشوند...

## fateme12

سختی ها باعث میشنوند برخی بشکنند برخی رکورد بشکنند! تاهمین چند روز قبل اینجا میومدم و از اینکه تو مدت باقی مونده میشه رتبه ده هزار منطفه دو پارسالو به زیر 5هزار رسوند یا نه سوال میپرسیدم؛خیلی ها با مهربونی راهنماییم کردن خیلی ها هم سرزنشم کردن اما از بین همه شون یک نفر نوشته بود(مشکل تو هدف نداشتنه)اتفاقا لحنشم زیاد خوب نبود.شاید مسخرم کرده بود نمیدونم اما همون شد که من به فکر پیدا کردن هدف افتادم.و اون قبولی در رشته پزشکی دانشگاه بقیه الله هست.حالا منی که ساعت نه صبح به زور بیدار میشدم؛قبل 7بیدار میشم و با انگیزه زیاد میخونم البته نه که ججوگیر باشم نه!خودمو خوب میشناسم!من دیگه اون فاطمه تنبل رو توی کفن پیچیدم و یه فاطمه دیگه شدم!کاربر هر جا هستی ازت ممنونم.حالا اگه هدفم از نظر بقیه محالم باشه براش میجنگم سه ماه جون میکنم؛دفعه بعدی ک میام اینجا انشاالله میگم ک منم تونستم!

----------


## ffatemeh

حتما میتونی

----------


## lix_Max

> سختی ها باعث میشنوند برخی بشکنند برخی رکورد بشکنند! تاهمین چند روز قبل اینجا میومدم و از اینکه تو مدت باقی مونده میشه رتبه ده هزار منطفه دو پارسالو به زیر 5هزار رسوند یا نه سوال میپرسیدم؛خیلی ها با مهربونی راهنماییم کردن خیلی ها هم سرزنشم کردن اما از بین همه شون یک نفر نوشته بود(مشکل تو هدف نداشتنه)اتفاقا لحنشم زیاد خوب نبود.شاید مسخرم کرده بود نمیدونم اما همون شد که من به فکر پیدا کردن هدف افتادم.و اون قبولی در رشته پزشکی دانشگاه بقیه الله هست.حالا منی که ساعت نه صبح به زور بیدار میشدم؛قبل 7بیدار میشم و با انگیزه زیاد میخونم البته نه که ججوگیر باشم نه!خودمو خوب میشناسم!من دیگه اون فاطمه تنبل رو توی کفن پیچیدم و یه فاطمه دیگه شدم!کاربر هر جا هستی ازت ممنونم.حالا اگه هدفم از نظر بقیه محالم باشه براش میجنگم سه ماه جون میکنم؛دفعه بعدی ک میام اینجا انشاالله میگم ک منم تونستم!


بعد از اعلام نتایج قرارمون زیر همین تاپیک و زیر همین نوشته منو ریپلای کن.
موفق باشی

----------


## Mahdis79

موفق باشی دوست عزیز
منم بعد از قبولیت تگ کن تا بهت تبریک بگم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## _Joseph_

*اول از همه موفق باشید

دوما میشه اونایی که از شرایط این دانشگاه اطلاع دارن بگن ما هم بدونیم؟از اول  دوران تحصیل حقوق میدن؟ کارش تو پادگانه یا میشه مطب هم زد ؟ درجه هم میدن به پزشکها و پزشک نظامی میشید؟؟ (هیچی از بقیه الله نمیدونم)
پزشک نظامی چیه؟؟ هم آموزش نظامی میبینی و جنگ کردن و آدم کشتن و هم آموزش پزشکی و نجات دادن جون آدم ها؟؟* :Yahoo (117): *همون Medic تو بازیهایی مثل COD و Battlefield  میشه نه؟*

----------


## Rozalin79

> سختی ها باعث میشنوند برخی بشکنند برخی رکورد بشکنند! تاهمین چند روز قبل اینجا میومدم و از اینکه تو مدت باقی مونده میشه رتبه ده هزار منطفه دو پارسالو به زیر 5هزار رسوند یا نه سوال میپرسیدم؛خیلی ها با مهربونی راهنماییم کردن خیلی ها هم سرزنشم کردن اما از بین همه شون یک نفر نوشته بود(مشکل تو هدف نداشتنه)اتفاقا لحنشم زیاد خوب نبود.شاید مسخرم کرده بود نمیدونم اما همون شد که من به فکر پیدا کردن هدف افتادم.و اون قبولی در رشته پزشکی دانشگاه بقیه الله هست.حالا منی که ساعت نه صبح به زور بیدار میشدم؛قبل 7بیدار میشم و با انگیزه زیاد میخونم البته نه که ججوگیر باشم نه!خودمو خوب میشناسم!من دیگه اون فاطمه تنبل رو توی کفن پیچیدم و یه فاطمه دیگه شدم!کاربر هر جا هستی ازت ممنونم.حالا اگه هدفم از نظر بقیه محالم باشه براش میجنگم سه ماه جون میکنم؛دفعه بعدی ک میام اینجا انشاالله میگم ک منم تونستم!



*ایولا دمت گرم کارت بیسته
ان شاءالله با اراده و پشتکار قوی به هدفتون میرسید و میاین تو همین تاپیک اعلام میکنید*
*راه موفقیت اینه: فقط بیشتر از دیروزت تلاش کن*

----------


## Mahsa.TS

موفق باشی دوست عزیز :Yahoo (1): 

روزای سخت هم تموم میشن اما حس خوب بعد از موفقیت همیشه میمونه

----------

